# Carve a Ball and Claw Foot with Phil Lowe



## mojapitt

not sure that my skill is ready for that advancement. Thanks for the review.


----------



## DocSavage45

Thanks for the review Jim! :<D


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks folks


----------

